# new pics of buddy



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

i just got new pics of buddy heres the man and soon to be a father


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

guess i have to try again


----------



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

Are you hosting it through some place like http://www.photobucket.com ?


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

no but can u see some pics?


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Nope. Where are the pictures? Can you make attachments?


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

sorry doesnt work ill try again but at a time


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

do you know how to put the pics on there? I'll go ask a moderator.


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

i know how i just tried but it doesnt work


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay, is "Dogged" a moderator? Oh!!! Do you have pictures on your computer?


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

yup i do what do u think im tryin to put the pics on from? ok dont answer that


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Why not try Photobucket.com?


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

i dont feel like it im to lazy lol


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Silly you.


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

plus im tired i havent had 12 hours of slep in weeks i take that back i haent sleept for 5 hours in weeks lol


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, what are you going to do?


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

be on the internet all night lol


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

All Night??!! Oh NO!!!! I think I have a loose tooth.


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

Buddy-Try this...When you try to post a pic, scroll down to *"Manage Attachments" *and a box will (should) pop up that will show various file attachments such as .jpg, .pdf., etc and at the top it says *"Upload file from your computer"*. Click on *Browse* and go to wherever you have your photos stored (for me it's in "My Pictures" folder) choose that pic by clicking on it, and then on *Upload*. That should do it.

One last suggestion. Perhaps if you've posted several pics before, you may have exceeded the limit set forth by the forum on how many (in size) you can post...don't know about that. Or, perchance the photo is too large and you may have to resize it to get it to post.


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

ill try again heres buddy!


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

one last try


----------



## Beagle Lover (Nov 22, 2006)

ok where is Buddy? is that him on ur avatar?


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

*Yup...*



Beagle Lover said:


> ok where is Buddy? is that him on ur avatar?


Yep, tha's him. I'm not buddy, i'm buddys friend. He told me that that picture was taken about1 to 2 years ago.


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

i dont know why this picwont work!!!
does anyone know if photobucket gies viruses and if u have to put in ur email adress??


----------

